# Nieaktualna dokumentacja na Gentoo.org

## Xywa

Witam,

Na stonie głownej Gentoo od początku maja wisi post "OpenRC and baselayout 2 will be stabilized on May 8":

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110505-openrc.xml

...w związku z czym zaleca się migrację:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

...i w koncowym efekcie wykasowanie /etc/conf.d/rc (w związku z przejściem na /etc/rc.conf):

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/rc has been deprecated and any settings you have in there will need to be migrated to the appropriate settings in /etc/rc.conf. Please read through /etc/rc.conf and /etc/conf.d/rc and migrate the settings. Once you are complete, delete /etc/conf.d/rc.

 

...ale z koleii dokumentacja nt. instalacji Gentoo cały czas omawia w kilku rozdziałach wykorzystanie /etc/conf.d/rc jakgdyby nigdy nic:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc64.xml?full=1

Podsumowując. Ktoś instaluje swieże Gentoo zgodnie z dokumentacją, by zaraz potem przechodzić proces migracji...

----------

## skazi

Racja, ale główne architektury (x86 i amd64) są już po nowemu więc możliwe że nie zdążyli jeszcze zaktualizować reszty dokumentacji.

----------

## Xywa

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Racja, ale główne architektury (x86 i amd64) są już po nowemu więc możliwe że nie zdążyli jeszcze zaktualizować reszty dokumentacji.

 

Przejrzałem jeszcze raz i u mnie dla x86 i amd64 (zarówno po angielsku jak i po polsku) jest po staremu  :Sad: 

Cały czas mówię o Gentoo Handbook na samej górze strony po lewej:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

Updated May 9, 2011

p.s. Wysłałem już zapytanie do autora artykułu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Norma z ta dokumentacja, zglos to na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Norma z ta dokumentacja, zglos to na bugs.gentoo.org.

 

Postaram się wysłać, choć nigdy nic nie zgłaszałem na bug-listę - okazało się że autor ostatniej dokumentacji nie jest już developerem i i też prosił aby to zgłosić na bug-listę.

----------

